# Computer FREEZES while streaming videos in a web browser



## ObeOdayaka

Okay, so I have been having this problem for a while now. My computer freezes, but ONLY when streaming videos in a web browser (from websites like YouTube, Twitter, Twitch, etc.). It happens as follows: I can be watching YouTube for perhaps 30 minutes, already having sat through 5 or 6 videos (sometimes this occurs on the first, however), and while I'm watching a video, all 3 of my monitors freeze, the primary monitor blacks out, and the audio cuts out after about 2 seconds. I've tried letting my computer sit for a while to see if it restores itself, but it never has, so I always need to hard-restart my computer when this happens.

I've upgraded my graphics driver to the latest version, and it didn't fix the problem, so I contacted AMD support, who told me to use Display Driver Uninstaller and uninstall a specific older version of the program. This did not fix my problem either. So finally, I let the AMD auto-installer select one of the older drivers for me based on my card, but that didn't fix it either. I then tried reinstalling each of these separately after using the DDU each time but yet again it did not fix the problem. I’ve even installed a newer version of my BIOS, but the problem was unimpeded.

I am certain that my computer is not overheating, as the fan display on the front of it maintains a reading within 2 degrees of 30 Celsius almost constantly, and I can run DOOM both offline and online at 100 fps with Vulkan – a considerably more demanding process than watching YouTube videos. I have sent back my computer to have both my PSU and graphics card replaced, and trying to run the computer without any additional software/bloatware installed on it whatsoever, the problem persisted.

I found and attempted two other solutions I found for similar problems: One suggested that the OP should disable hardware acceleration in Flash, which I did, but that obviously didn't fix the problem since YouTube runs on HTML now. Another solution suggestion that the OP should try different browsers. Browsers I have tried include Chrome, IE, Microsoft Edge, Firefox, Comodo IceDragon, Opera, Maxthon, and my current, Vivaldi. I have also attempted to watch YouTube in a virtual machine, but that didn't work either.

I cannot recall when the problem first began, as it was so long ago. But all the internals of my computer have remained the same model since I first purchased it and had it assembled by Cyberpower, and I used to be able to watch YouTube just fine almost a year ago, so I am left with the question: why has that changed, and/or what can I do to fix this? If you have any solutions or suggestions for getting rid of this ongoing hindrance, please reply straight away. Thank you for your concern. -Simon

PC Specs:
CPU: Intel(R) Core™ i7-4790 3.60 GHz 8MB Intel Smart Cache LGA1150
HDD: 2TB (2TBx1) SATA-III 6.0Gb/s 64MB Cache 7200RPM HDD
MEMORY: 16GB (8GBx2) DDR3/1866MHz Dual Channel Memory (G.SKILL Ripjaws X)
MOTHERBOARD: ASRock Z97 Extreme4/3.1 ATX w/ Intel GbLAN, 3 PCIe x16, 3 PCIe x1, 1 x M.2, 8x SATA 6Gb/s
NETWORK: Onboard Gigabit LAN Network
POWERSUPPLY: 850 Watts - EVGA SuperNOVA 850 GS 80 Plus Gold Power Supply
VIDEO: AMD Radeon R9 380 4GB GDDR5 PCIe 3.0 x16 Video Card


----------



## jenae

Hi, thats a good system, what Anti Virus do you use and what firewall?

Go to start search and type powershell right click on the returned powershell.exe and select "run as administrator" a powershell cmd prompt will open, copy the text below (highlighted in red for your convenience, does not need to be copied in red, in powershell you only need to right click anywhere in the powershell window (after you have coied the text) and your text will append to the cmd prompt, no need to paste.

Get-NetTransportFilter | Where DestinationPrefix -eq '*' | Get-NetTCPSetting | out-file c:\tcp.txt
notepad C:\tcp.txt

(press enter) NOTE:- please copy as two lines as you see here.

Notepad will open with some data please copy paste it here.


----------



## DBCooper

Hi there,

Just to verify, this issue happens on the multiple web browsers that you have installed on your computer as well?


----------



## ObeOdayaka

jenae said:


> Hi, thats a good system, what Anti Virus do you use and what firewall?
> 
> Go to start search and type powershell right click on the returned powershell.exe and select "run as administrator" a powershell cmd prompt will open, copy the text below (highlighted in red for your convenience, does not need to be copied in red, in powershell you only need to right click anywhere in the powershell window (after you have coied the text) and your text will append to the cmd prompt, no need to paste.
> 
> Get-NetTransportFilter | Where DestinationPrefix -eq '*' | Get-NetTCPSetting | out-file c:\tcp.txt
> notepad C:\tcp.txt
> 
> (press enter) NOTE:- please copy as two lines as you see here.
> 
> Notepad will open with some data please copy paste it here.


Here are the results that came up.



Code:


SettingName                     : Internet
MinRto(ms)                      : 300
InitialCongestionWindow(MSS)    : 10
CongestionProvider              : CTCP
CwndRestart                     : False
DelayedAckTimeout(ms)           : 50
DelayedAckFrequency             : 2
MemoryPressureProtection        : Disabled
AutoTuningLevelLocal            : Normal
AutoTuningLevelGroupPolicy      : NotConfigured
AutoTuningLevelEffective        : Local
EcnCapability                   : Disabled
Timestamps                      : Disabled
InitialRto(ms)                  : 3000
ScalingHeuristics               : Disabled
DynamicPortRangeStartPort       : 49152
DynamicPortRangeNumberOfPorts   : 16384
AutomaticUseCustom              : Disabled
NonSackRttResiliency            : Disabled
ForceWS                         : Disabled
MaxSynRetransmissions           : 2
AutoReusePortRangeStartPort     : 0
AutoReusePortRangeNumberOfPorts : 0




DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to verify, this issue happens on the multiple web browsers that you have installed on your computer as well?


Yes, for each of these browsers I experienced the same freeze.


----------



## jenae

Hi, and what about the Anti Virus & firewall? Also have you at any time had another AV program installed (even a trial). Are you up to date with windows updates?


----------



## ObeOdayaka

jenae said:


> Hi, and what about the Anti Virus & firewall? Also have you at any time had another AV program installed (even a trial). Are you up to date with windows updates?


I use AVG for my antivirus, and Windows Firewall for firewall. My Windows Updates are up-to-date.


----------



## jenae

Hi, open powershell (as admin) and copy this text into the prompt:-

Set-NetTCPSetting -SettingName InternetCustom -InitialRto 2000 (press enter)

Also we should totally uninstall AVG (windows defender will give superior protection and far less resource use) I strongly suspect AVG is your main problem. Use their uninstall util.
Download tools and utilities | AVG


----------



## kauaisurf

First thing first... is your CPU overclocked?

This is more or less a plugin (flash, silverlight), GPU, or NIC issue. Though, you state everything is fine while playing intensive games, which leads me to believe that it's neither GPU or NIC related but a FLASH corruption. You also have me confused when you claim to install multiple "individual" drivers for the GPU... there should be only one driver.


Suggest-A:

1. Download CPU-Z, record your "Core Voltage" it should read something like 1.????
2. Download HWiNFO, keep an eye on the temperature package and voltage.
3. Launch a stream, if you have a screen capture to record your desktop that would be beneficial to you to see if it's a voltage issue when your computer crashes. Is there a significant Vdroop or spike? You should be able to recover the recording after a system crash. Record all the information on paper.


Suggest-B:

1. Have you tried updating Adobe Flash? What Adobe Flash version do you currently have? (Control Panel > Flash Player (32-bit) >> Updates tab)
2. Try uninstalling flash and reinstall, the same with silverlight if installed. (Use revouninsaller.)
3. Have you tried completely un-installing and installing browsers? (backup your favorites, etc) ... again using revouninstaller.
4. If the above fails, move to Suggest-C.


Suggest-C:

1. Download the necessary files first: 
​ASRock Network card drivers​​AMD Radeon R9 380 drivers​​Display Driver Uninstaller​2. After downloading these disconnect physically from the network. (REMOVE THE NETWORK CABLE)
3. Reboot into (SAFE MODE) and start un-installing the following.
​Network card drivers​​GPU ALL DRIVERS and Software related to the GPU! (Use DDU again).​4. Uninstall flash and silverlight if you haven't done so previously.
5. Reboot.
6. Install drivers.
7. Reboot.
8. Reconnect Network Cable.


----------



## kauaisurf

It also wouldn't be a bad idea to run HDTune (HD Tune website) ... run the benchmark and check info and health options.


----------



## ObeOdayaka

jenae said:


> Hi, open powershell (as admin) and copy this text into the prompt:-
> 
> Set-NetTCPSetting -SettingName InternetCustom -InitialRto 2000 (press enter)
> 
> Also we should totally uninstall AVG (windows defender will give superior protection and far less resource use) I strongly suspect AVG is your main problem. Use their uninstall util.
> Download tools and utilities | AVG


I've followed your instructions. So far I haven't experienced any freezes today, but just to be safe I will follow further advice on the thread until I am positive the problem has been resolved.



kauaisurf said:


> It also wouldn't be a bad idea to run HDTune (HD Tune website) ... run the benchmark and check info and health options.


Here are the results of the benchmark. The 500MB drive is just an external hard drive, disconnecting it has no effect on the freeze.










My CPU is not overclocked. Also, what I meant as to how I was installing the drivers was that I tried the three I mentioned seperately. When one didn't solve the problem, I uninstalled it with DDU and tried the next, but none of the three fixed the problem. If my computer freezes again, I will look into your suggestions. If a week passes and my computer hasn't frozen, I will mark this thread as solved.


----------



## ObeOdayaka

Alright, after experiencing yet another freeze, I decided to try out kauaisurf's suggestions.

*Suggest A results:*
Core Voltage: 1.010 V
I was actually able to freeze my computer relatively simply by opening a livestream in YouTube. I livestreamed via OBS directly to YouTube as I did so, it only took around a minute:














After trying *Suggest B & C* as you described, the problem still persisted.


----------



## ObeOdayaka

(Bump.) Does anybody have any further suggestions as to what I can do to fix this problem? Everything I have tried thusfar has not altered anything.


----------



## kauaisurf

Sorry, I don't visit here often. 

Anyway, so you're using OBS to stream creating content? Rather than just viewing watching streams? That's a different story. 

I'd suggest a couple more options:
Intel HD Graphics 4600 disabled in the bios and no drivers installed on the OS?

If it is, then try running the integrated graphics with and without the AMD card installed, uninstall the AMD drivers. It could be the AMD card is faulty. Try your integrated graphics, try another card if available, and try the AMD in an alternate machine.


----------



## ObeOdayaka

kauaisurf said:


> Anyway, so you're using OBS to stream creating content? Rather than just viewing watching streams? That's a different story.


Sorry, we seem to be at a misunderstanding. My computer crashes when I watch sites like YouTube, either videos or streams. I am able to livestream from my computer without any problems. I launched the stream in post 11 to purposefully replicate the freeze (by watching YouTube) while HWiNFO was open to see the change in voltage and temperature of my components at the instance the freeze occurred.


----------



## kauaisurf

ObeOdayaka said:


> Sorry, we seem to be at a misunderstanding. My computer crashes when I watch sites like YouTube, either videos or streams. I am able to livestream from my computer without any problems. I launched the stream in post 11 to purposefully replicate the freeze (by watching YouTube) while HWiNFO was open to see the change in voltage and temperature of my components at the instance the freeze occurred.


That's what I thought. I still doubt it's a GPU issue, but it's best to try what was suggested. 

What browsers do you use?

Boot into safe mode and see if streaming causes freezing.


----------



## jenae

Hi, it would be best to skip safe mode (it would need to be safe mode with networking) and use a clean boot to further diagnose this.

I note you have tried many browsers and currently use Vivaldi.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-au/help/929135/how-to-perform-a-clean-boot-in-windows.

This will give us a better understanding of the problem, your global IP settings are as they should be, if clean boot reveals no help we can run more sophisticated internet diagnostic tools.

Press the win + x keys and run a command prompt(Admin) please copy paste these two cmds at the prompt, pressing enter after each cmd.

systeminfo | find /V /I "hotfix" | find /V "KB" > 0 & notepad 0

wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID / Format:List > 0 & notepad 0

Please copy and paste the two notepad outcomes here.


----------



## kauaisurf

jenae said:


> Hi, it would be best to skip safe mode (it would need to be safe mode with networking) and use a clean boot to further diagnose this.
> 
> I note you have tried many browsers and currently use Vivaldi.
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-au/help/929135/how-to-perform-a-clean-boot-in-windows.
> 
> This will give us a better understanding of the problem, your global IP settings are as they should be, if clean boot reveals no help we can run more sophisticated internet diagnostic tools.
> 
> Press the win + x keys and run a command prompt(Admin) please copy paste these two cmds at the prompt, pressing enter after each cmd.
> 
> systeminfo | find /V /I "hotfix" | find /V "KB" > 0 & notepad 0
> 
> wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID / Format:List > 0 & notepad 0
> 
> Please copy and paste the two notepad outcomes here.


I'm sure he understands that he must use safe mode with networking, safe mode no matter what is safe mode. It's always best to diagnose an issue in safe mode prior to completing a clean boot, so no don't "skip" safe mode.

Also, this isn't an "internet" issue, it's either hardware or software driver or codec problem which is causing a system hault... so "internet" diagnostics are completely pointless. Please don't generalize the term.

The OP can play games just fine both offline and online. It's not a NIC issue.


----------



## ObeOdayaka

I've completely uninstalled my graphics drivers and software, and using integrated graphics I was able to eliminate the problem, both in regular(?) mode and safe mode. Just to test, I was unable to start DOOM, due to obvious hardware requirements. Anyways, this begs the question: Is my graphics card faulty? Because if so, that means that CyberPower has sent me two faulty graphics cards in the past 6 months. Anyways, I imagine I'll be installing an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 at some point in the future. If you guys have any further suggestions, however, I'll give them a try, so please let me know.


----------



## jenae

Hi, well at least it is working, two faulty graphics cards would be unusual, my last post so kindly copied by Kauaisurf asked you to run two cmd's both have nothing to do with internet BTW and if Kauaisurf had run them he would have seen they query your system specs and tell us what windows see's as your graphics card, also gives us pci ven & dev numbers so we can accurately advise drivers...if it doesn't show then windows does not recognize the device.


----------



## ObeOdayaka

jenae said:


> Hi, well at least it is working, two faulty graphics cards would be unusual, my last post so kindly copied by Kauaisurf asked you to run two cmd's both have nothing to do with internet BTW and if Kauaisurf had run them he would have seen they query your system specs and tell us what windows see's as your graphics card, also gives us pci ven & dev numbers so we can accurately advise drivers...if it doesn't show then windows does not recognize the device.


Alright, I went ahead and entered those commands into the command prompt, and here are the outputs.



Code:


Host Name:                 MUTO
OS Name:                   Microsoft Windows 10 Home
OS Version:                10.0.14393 N/A Build 14393
OS Manufacturer:           Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration:          Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type:             Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner:          user
Registered Organization:   
Product ID:                00326-01850-30944-AAOEM
Original Install Date:     8/7/2016, 12:47:44 AM
System Boot Time:          2/19/2017, 10:06:17 PM
System Manufacturer:       To Be Filled By O.E.M.
System Model:              To Be Filled By O.E.M.
System Type:               x64-based PC
Processor(s):              1 Processor(s) Installed.
                           [01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3 GenuineIntel ~3600 Mhz
BIOS Version:              American Megatrends Inc. P1.50, 10/12/2015
Windows Directory:         C:\WINDOWS
System Directory:          C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device:               \Device\HarddiskVolume1
System Locale:             en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale:              en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone:                 (UTC-08:00) Pacific Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory:     16,071 MB
Available Physical Memory: 13,227 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size:  18,503 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 15,470 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use:    3,033 MB
Page File Location(s):     C:\pagefile.sys
Domain:                    WORKGROUP
Logon Server:              \\MUTO
Network Card(s):           3 NIC(s) Installed.
                           [01]: Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V
                                 Connection Name: Ethernet
                                 DHCP Enabled:    Yes
                                 DHCP Server:     192.168.1.1
                                 IP address(es)
                                 [01]: 192.168.1.204
                                 [02]: fe80::888b:c2fb:5c28:d02e
                                 [03]: 2600:8802:3000:142:8c:e6f5:fe55:f0cd
                                 [04]: 2600:8802:3000:142:888b:c2fb:5c28:d02e
                           [02]: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1
                                 Connection Name: VMware Network Adapter VMnet1
                                 DHCP Enabled:    Yes
                                 DHCP Server:     255.255.255.255
                                 IP address(es)
                                 [01]: 169.254.112.117
                                 [02]: fe80::5815:92b1:3a1e:7075
                           [03]: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8
                                 Connection Name: VMware Network Adapter VMnet8
                                 DHCP Enabled:    Yes
                                 DHCP Server:     255.255.255.255
                                 IP address(es)
                                 [01]: 169.254.230.143
                                 [02]: fe80::c534:ec2a:9ca9:e68f
Hyper-V Requirements:      VM Monitor Mode Extensions: Yes
                           Virtualization Enabled In Firmware: Yes
                           Second Level Address Translation: Yes
                           Data Execution Prevention Available: Yes

As you might be able to tell, I have a VMware virtual machine installed, however VMware does not run in the background.



Code:


Description=DisplayLink USB Device
PNPDeviceID=USB\VID_17E9&PID_FF0B&MI_00\6&24657244&1&0000


Description=DisplayLink USB Device
PNPDeviceID=USB\VID_17E9&PID_FF0B&MI_01\6&24657244&1&0001


Description=DisplayLink USB Device
PNPDeviceID=USB\VID_17E9&PID_FF0B&MI_00\6&3927C49C&1&0000


Description=Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
PNPDeviceID=PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0412&SUBSYS_04121849&REV_06\3&11583659&2&10


Description=AMD Radeon (TM) R9 380 Series
PNPDeviceID=PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6939&SUBSYS_23591787&REV_F1\4&24AF278F&0&0008


Description=DisplayLink USB Device
PNPDeviceID=USB\VID_17E9&PID_FF0B&MI_01\6&3927C49C&1&0001

Those DisplayLink devices are linked to my USB monitors, of which I have two. They work fine without my Radeon card being the primary adapter.


----------

